

Man arrested in Greece for mocking monk's prophecies in a Pastafarian FB page. - antman
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/24/gerontas-pastitsios-pastafarian-facebook-greece-elder-paisios_n_1909511.html

======
antman
The arrest was pushed in parliament by far right political party Golden Dawn.
Facebook has taken down the page.

